# Advise needed on our move to Spain.



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, Where do I start! Me, my family (hubby + 3 kids) are moving to Spain hopefully before the end of this year. 
I am a hairdresser/Beauty therapist so work for me is not a problem. My husband is a unskilled laborer so work for him may be difficult so any advise welcome.
My children are aged 13, 9, 5 so my big question is do I put them in English or Spanish school?
I have several relatives who already live in Benalmadena and have been there 10+ years. They would never come back to the UK and tell me the move is very hard .
My reason for moving is for a better future and lifestyle for my family.
The UK is great but we no longer want the material life, we have a beautiful home, 2 cars, holidays each year ect ect.
I ask my family for advise but they seem to try and put us off for some reason! possibly because of the kids? I don't know.
So I would be very, very, very grateful for any advise you ex pats have to offer.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It _is_ a tough time to move right now. Unemployment is High. Expect LONG hours in your profession (my neighbour is one). If I were you I'd make sure you have a 12 month buffer to enable you to find work that fits. 

Hubby may find it very tough unless he can network amongst other ex-pats. There are masses of South Americans and Romanians here now - many in the same state - and many are so desperate they're heading home.

If you plan to stay - send the kids to Spanish State school.


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your honest advise and yes I know its going to be very hard but im hoping in the long run it will be worth it, and if we don't try we will never know and I think that would be worse. As for schooling I think your right, nearly all ex pats say the same. Thanks again for taking the time to give me this advise and you have a great day!


----------



## kellseye (May 3, 2008)

Please think about your kids before coming to live in Spain. They could grow up hating you for throwing them in with a lot of spanish children who will torment the life out of them.
Secondly, your hubby will find it very hard to make a living here without skills, there's thousands of locals here already without skills.
Thirdly, you could find yourself with lots of competition in the hairdressing and beauty business. 
and lastly, your pound only buys 1.25 euros, a big drop from last years 1.52
Sorry for popping your dream bubble.


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sarah, where are yo thinking of moving to. I myself am moving to Spain within the next 18 months and am having the same worries about work. My daughter will be 4 when we move am are going state school. She will hopefully be fluent within a year


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sarahjanelovesspain said:


> Hi, Where do I start! Me, my family (hubby + 3 kids) are moving to Spain hopefully before the end of this year.
> I am a hairdresser/Beauty therapist so work for me is not a problem. My husband is a unskilled laborer so work for him may be difficult so any advise welcome.
> My children are aged 13, 9, 5 so my big question is do I put them in English or Spanish school?
> I have several relatives who already live in Benalmadena and have been there 10+ years. They would never come back to the UK and tell me the move is very hard .
> ...


The 5 and the 9 year old will probably be fine in Spanish school, I'd be a little concerned about the 13 yr old though as she/he is going to have to pick the language up fairly quickly to deal with higher education ..... maybe some lessons in the UK might be advisable.

Just bear in mind overall, as Chris said, the hours can be long. Life is certainly based on families in Spain but salaries are relatively low here. So the cost of living is better but if you are earning in € then it wont get you too much further.

But at the moment getting up every morning to sunshine is wonderful, and I remember how depressed I used to get back in the UK when every day seemed to be grey and drab.

If you can adapt to Spain, rather than trying to get Spain to adapt to you then you can accept it ....... but never utter those words "it wouldn't happen in England"!


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi im moving to Benalmadena. This is my first time on this site and I love it! All the feed back I've had so far, good and not so good has been a real help. I've talked to my kids about how hard its going to be and luckily my kids are very outgoing and cant wait to go and live in spain. In the uk once you have got your nice house, cars and 2.4 kids what else is there? I might go to spain and after 6 months I might hate it and come back to the UK but unless I try I will never know. If I don't go with great expectations then I wont be too disappointed. The reason us brits have such nice homes is because were stuck in them most of the time cos the weather is so crap lol. My family who already live in Benalmadena come back to the UK for medical reasons and when they come back they get straight on the net and book flights back to Spain. They really dont like coming back and wouldn't if they didn't need to.
Its so depressing! we are in July and so far all it has done is rain , rain, rain.
Luckily I didn't get flooded last July but many of my friends did and it wasn't nice seeing all those people forced out of there homes, losing personal belongings ect. This year seems to be going the same way and frankly I've had enough. The government hasn't improved flood defences and home insurance has gone through the roof, thats if you can get it! 
Need I say any more? Spain here I come


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sarahjanelovesspain said:


> My family who already live in Benalmadena come back to the UK for medical reasons


You mean they live here in Spain and access the NHS for medical treatment?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

sarahjanelovesspain said:


> Hi im moving to Benalmadena. .....
> Luckily I didn't get flooded last July but many of my friends did and it wasn't nice seeing all those people forced out of there homes, losing personal belongings ect. This year seems to be going the same way and frankly I've had enough. The government hasn't improved flood defences and home insurance has gone through the roof, thats if you can get it!
> Need I say any more? Spain here I come


I don't want to seem a KILLJOY - but there are areas of Spain where one could apply EXACTLY THE SAME words. Flash Floods have devastated certain areas of Spain. 

Seems you have a good idea what to expect.


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi I dont have a great dream of sitting by the pool every day. I realise life is just as tuff if non tuffer in Spain but the difference is in spain ant the end of a 50+ hour week I can look forward to taking my children to a beautiful beach, they can play outdoors with their friends and have the benefit of living in a different culture. I do watch costa del street crime lol, I know Im not moving to Disney land. Im sure once we move we will know weather we have made the right decision. I have tried to think of all the bad points about Spain and not focus on the sunshine so all your comments are a great help. Thankyou every one


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You mean they live here in Spain and access the NHS for medical treatment?


They pay private medical insurance in Spain as my grandmother had a stroke and to be honest I don't know why they came back when they had already been treated in Spain! I know it wasn't just for that reason alone. My point was that no sooner have they returned to the UK they realise why they left in the first place.


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

HI I Think that anyone moving to Spain and I can only speak for the Marbella region, with children should be warned of the drug problem. It is absolutely rife here and this is across the board Expats as well as Spaniards. I hate to mention this but it is a serious problem. Drugs are quite readily available Cocaine being No 1 . No one on these forums seems to mention this to would be Expats, but I think it is very important obviousely a lot depends on the family disciplines however I think the situation should be aired. C


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

hi thats the same all over the world.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

If you can believe it - Spain is now ranked Nº1 Cocaine abuse (above USA). Worryingly it's moving into youngsters fast (so they say on the news). But is mainly confined to youngish men.

Other stuff has more or less levelled off and some stay starting to reduce. This from EEC reports. Maybe living here in the sticks we just don't see it.

Marijuana is of course legal (for own use only) anyway.

Just as worrying imo is the level of alcohol abuse in youngsters here.


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Chris glad you had the courage to quantify my remarks. It is quite frightening and can not be brushed under the table so I think it is only fair for Newbie Expats to be forewarned particularly if they have children in the age groups from 12 years on. Rgds C


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Sarahjane, yes I agree but to a degree you have to know where to go to get it but in my area of Spain Marbella and district you dont even have to buy it. Just follow on after someone has used the servicio and you can if you so desire snort up the remains of the "line" that they have powdered the toilet lid with and Im not joking. C


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, yes I know what your saying about the drug abuse, we have it here. It seems coke is the big drug of today for some reason. What its going to be next is anyones guess. It was E's and Speed 10 years ago so this is not a new problem. 
They say if alchol had been discovered today it too would be a class A drug because it does just as much harm as the rest.
I just hope I'm a good enough parent to teach my children to say No.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm late coming into this thread, my internet went for a few days (good old telefonica AAAGGH)

So I would say, if you have money behind you and have a back up plan if things go wrong then go for it!!!

Its not easy, it has lots of problems but if you dont try you will always wonder - thats how we felt. We've been here since February and things havent gone to plan at all, couldnt sell UK house, OHs business in the UK couldnt support a sister company in Spain (that was the plan), so he now commutes, 2 weeks here, 2 weeks there. As a consequence, he hasnt really taken to Spain, although I have! As for my kids, who are 11 and 13 - they have settled really well, the first few weeks we had a lot of tears cos they missed their friends, home, etc., but thats passed now. I wanted them to have a fun filled outdoor life here, swimming, beach, walks, friends, sunshine... But its so damn hot here, I find myself keeping them indoors and playing on their dreadful concole games (I swore that wouldnt happen over here!!). The novelty has worn off the pool, the beach and the sunshine for the kids and life goes on much as it did in the UK. But they are happier and have more freedom and space. Everything feels more relaxed here (especially telefonicas eagerness to sort my ADSL out lol!!!)

An expression a friend of mine uses about life here is "same sh!t, different place" and I suppose that sums up being in Spain for us - thats not to say we dont love it cos we do, but I still have a pile of washing/ironing to do, I sweep instead of hoovering, beds need to be made, shopping... and yes its lovely doing all this in beautiful sunshine - hey, my washing dries within an hour - how exciting is that???!!!, mind you it is so very hot at the mo, its hard to raise the strength to do much of anything, but then thats what siestas are all about, the evenings here everything comes alive and its great! Sorry, I'm rambling a bit - withdrawal from not being able to use the internet for a week!

As for drugs, alcohol and teenage stuff - well yes, thats everywhere in the world. but in my opinion, its up to you and the kids to not follow that path, it doesnt matter what country you're in.

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm late coming into this thread, my internet went for a few days (good old telefonica AAAGGH)...... (especially telefonicas eagerness to sort my ADSL out lol!!!)


Ah - The joys of Spain in Summer - Be thankful it was Telefonica and NOT someone else. You'd still be arguing over whose fault it is.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

If you´re so determined, good luck, its all been said above. We came in 1983, we´ve had our heartbreaks, lost money, but managed to raise 2 lovely kids and in the end Spain has been very good to us. Each time I go back to the UK I think what's gone wrong?. I´m proud to be British but I certainly would´nt like to live there. One last thing, do NOT buy a bar!.
Rob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Ah - The joys of Spain in Summer - Be thankful it was Telefonica and NOT someone else. You'd still be arguing over whose fault it is.



It was quite funny really, someone (who. well I've no idea!!!???) cut our phone cable. The telefonica man came out, but wouldnt repair the cut cable cos it was down a manhole that had a broken cover - he isnt allowed down a manhole with a broken cover, he has to report it to the town hall, who have to repair the cover before anyone can go near it - this apparently can go on for months! In the end me and my friend got the poor little telefonica man to come out again (not easy, but she shouts spanish lol!!), to show us which wires needed re connecting and WE WENT DOWN THE MANHOLE AND DID IT!! There were HUGE cockroaches, spiders, beetles, "creatures" down there that looked like they'd come from another planet. I will need therapy after that. but, I have internet again!!!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

That's excellent - I'll bet the cable was cut because somebody was planning to steal the wire. They stole a 5km section near where I work last year and it took some days for them to reroute everything - and later replace the cable and return is to the original circuit

The joys of HASAW have arrived in Spain, as you can see. Go to the police and issue a "denuncia" ANYWAY for the manhole cover if it's in the road - it's dangerous. The reason is that if the cover is bust - the conduit may be also.


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello, thanks for all your feedback every one! I never expected so many people to take the time and offer their advise. I loved the story from jojo about the cable and man hole! me and my hubby were laughing whilst reading it. Ive taken on board what every one has said and I cant wait to come over to Spain, I'm going to put the kids in spanish school and were going to get a palce close to the school so the kids can play at night with their class mates. I am resined to the fact I'm going to be workng long hours for less money but if at the end of the day I can sit out side in the sun it will be all worth while


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Moving to Spain*

Hello, 

I'm at work at the moment and shouldn't be e-mailing but just wanted to give my opinion on moving to Spain!

I moved to Spain in May 2006 with my girlfriend. We didn't have the expense of rent or a mortgage because luckily we were able to live in a family home inland of Alicante - rent free. I am 33 and my girlfriend is 30 and i have experience in sales and insurance and also worked in the building trade in the UK. We are from Wakefield.
My girlfriend is a solicitor and also trained in beauty and nails in Spain to hopefully work in that area in Spain. We have no kids.
Basically i wanted to say think hard before you decide to move there. We moved back to England in January this year and we are so pleased and happy to back in England.
It is very, very difficult to live and make money in Spain and the money is not a patch on wages in England. If you are retired then its a different story but if you have to work then it very difficult.
I worked as a car valeter and for an insurance broker and my girlfriend worked in a bar and did nails. We worked with and for expats mostly. In my opinion Expats do not like to spend a lot of money and everything is cheaper in Spain so you cannot charge the same prices as in England.
We had a good lifestyle and salary before we went to spain and moved there for similar reasons to yourself. Yes it is an amazing place and being on the beach and the weather is amazing but you do get used to it!! You take it for granted after a while, and if you're not bringing any money into the home the beaches and scenery are not as attractive. It really can challenge your relationship. Everything is harder over there from paperwork and legalities to buying a new tyre and this can get you down after a while. Work is not permanent and there is no security over there. 
I worked out that the number of hours i worked for the insurance broker i was actually earning 35p an hour!!!!!!
I know 4 families who lived in our urbanisation aged between 30 and 45 and 3 went back to the uk - 1 of them split up. The last couple still live in Spain but the husband works in England to earn the money. He works 4 weeks in England and then goes back to spain for 1 week.
I know this is a negative view of moving to spain and other members may post e-mails to the contrary but this is what i experienced and i am not making anything up. We tried really hard to make things work and were constantly thinking and working at ways to make money.
Money is not the only thing that made us return though. It is just so great to be back home. We have just bought a house and have got good jobs again and get married in 3 weeks time. We are glad that we went to see if we could make it work but feel we wasted 2 yrs. 

Things are easier in england and more controlled and legislated which makes you feel secure and comfortable. You can plan ahead. 

I totally understand why you want to go and may not take any notice of me but i just wanted to give my opinion. 

It is a great place to go for a holiday or career break but not as amazing to live there.


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for the advice.but if we dont do it well never know like you said if it dont work we can always come back to england just like you have done thanks adrian


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

You know it's really interesting hearing peoples opinions about moving to Spain. I have lived as an expat in the ME for 26 years regularly returning to the UK for a brief 2 or 3 week stay during the summer (part of my vacation). Every time I left the UK to return to the ME or go on holiday somewhere I had no regrets leaving, I've always said the UK is a nice place to visit but wouldn't want to live there. I have a house in the south of England (Kent) and boy when the sun is shining and the clouds are blue the UK is great. My partner and I have a place just out side Denia on the CB we will retire there in 2 years and we both can't wait to get there, as far as we’re concerned Spain is the right place for us so give it a go, what have you got to loose. Good luck.


----------



## sarahjanelovesspain (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for that because after reading that last thread I honestly felt a bit down. I know its going to be hard but that last thread sounded as though it was impossible almost. Now I feel a bit better


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sarahjanelovesspain said:


> Thank you so much for that because after reading that last thread I honestly felt a bit down. I know its going to be hard but that last thread sounded as though it was impossible almost. Now I feel a bit better



Dont feel down, you have to try it - we're all different, with different ideas and expectations, "horses for courses" and all that....

This thread is a really honest and good one, hopefully it will make you and any other soon-to-be expats think beyond the sunshine, beaches and palm trees!!

Jo


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

sarahjanelovesspain said:


> Thank you so much for that because after reading that last thread I honestly felt a bit down. I know its going to be hard but that last thread sounded as though it was impossible almost. Now I feel a bit better



Hello again,

I apologise if i made you feel down regarding your move, i know the excitement you are feeling at the moment and i am sorry that i may have dented that. I am new to forums and possibly should have thought first before i wrote everything and sent it straight away. I just wanted to give a different view of what possibly to expect in Spain but our situation could be totally different from yours and i should have took that into consideration.

If you have family there already that is a good thing because sometimes you do feel alone and isolated.

There were a lot of good experiences from living there and you find yourself in situations you never thought you would be in!! I have never been out of my comfort zone as much in my life! I remember standing on a street corner in the middle of Benidorm giving out flyers for my girlfriends nail extension business!!! Trying to choose the women that may be interested and not ones that didn't, because the flyers cost money!! I remember thinking "what am i doing here" as i noticed a guy on the street corner opposite (looking drunk) who was giving out flyers for 'Codfather' fish and chip shop!!!!!!!!!!! 
(we lived an hour away from Benidorm).

We certainly have learned a lot and appreciate things more now and, even though it challenged our relationship, we feel it is a lot stronger now.

Whether we would have gone there if we knew in advance what it would be like is a different story.

Anyway, i hope everything goes well and you enjoy it, and don't drink too much 67cent a litre beer from Mercadona!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

stepper19 said:


> ...don't drink too much 67cent a litre beer from Mercadona!!


Because it's cheaper in LIDL  - just kidding


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sarahjanelovesspain said:


> Thank you so much for that because after reading that last thread I honestly felt a bit down. I know its going to be hard but that last thread sounded as though it was impossible almost. Now I feel a bit better


Hey .... its different for everyone. It doesn't work for everyone, but that doesn't mean that it wont work for you. You just need to do a lot of planning and research and make sure you dont have any nasty suprises.

The beauty of these forums is that you can get help with all this before you commit.

It is very true to say that its a lot different for retirees, albeit more difficult since the r/ex dropped. Getting work can be a challenge, although there are plenty that got here and succeeded. Speaking Spanish would be a tremendous help, maybe get some lessons in.

As you rightly say, you can always go back if it doesn't work out, but if you dont try it you will never know what might have been.


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Because it's cheaper in LIDL  - just kidding


That is one downside to moving back to the UK, the price of beer! You feel so cheated when you go to the supermarket or shop and buy alcohol. You find yourself working out how much it would be in Spain, and it hurts! I'm glad i don't smoke as well. 

Can i just say that this website is excellent. I have looked on other forum websites and this is the best i have found. Even though i don't live in Spain anymore i still feel that i would like to talk about it and express my opinion. I think the threads i have read on this site show that everyones view is respected and advice given is in the interest of the other members.

I have been at work since 9am and have done very little!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stepper19 said:


> I have been at work since 9am and have done very little!


Sounds like I am working harder than you then, and I'm retired


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris, If you´re into red wine, (purely for medicinal purposes) try the Barceliño in Lidl, 2-99 a bot. Lovely!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Chris, If you´re into red wine, (purely for medicinal purposes) try the Barceliño in Lidl, 2-99 a bot. Lovely!!


Dont tell everybody - But I order my wine from HERE. They deliver free to the door and COD.


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, getting back to the subject i myslef am getting cold feet a bit about moving to Spain. I hopefully will move out there mortgage free and will have a small Military pension coming in. But i will only be 40,my wife will be 33 and our daughter will be 4, so we will need to do some work just to kill the boredom. I also don't think my pension is enough to live on comfortably. I am more than willing to learn the language and know a little already to get by. It is an issue that is really worrying us at the moment, so much so that Australia is now being talked about. I suppose what i am trying to get to is,
1. is is really that difficult to find work. Would anyone advise moving near a resort to make it easier to find work.
2. what is the average hourly wage?
3. Would anyone recommend renting first in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I don´t know about other trades but wages in catering salaries about 300 Euros a week, (social security paid by the owner). But the East Europeans will take LESS and work harder, I personaly, if I was back in business, would hire people from the Czech republic, no more English, Sorry!.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Definately rent first! 

Dunno about work, although I was offered part time bank work in an English expat nursing home as a care assistant, although I'm not sure what hours or when the work will arrive cos its down to care for my kids and when they may need me! But the pay there was considered good at 7 euros an hour

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

covfan71 said:


> 1. is is really that difficult to find work. Would anyone advise moving near a resort to make it easier to find work.
> 2. what is the average hourly wage?
> 3. Would anyone recommend renting first in case it doesn't work out.


1) Finding GOOD work is VERY VERY HARD. & since the building trade collapsed there are 1000's looking for casual work. Many already speak Spanish. If you stick to the resort areas you may find ex-pat bar work - but this will be VERY seasonal. If your Spanish gets good enough - given a Military background - you could look at Private security firms. Whether you want the hassle of a better paid position within that sector that includes firearm permits etc is something else. 
2) Average "normal" Spanish salary is approx €1000/Month.
3) At the mo' - very much so.


----------

